# Baby has a bloody wing



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

Mommy and Daddy have had three clutches already and 'Monster' is their biological son. Interesting story, Monster is gay with Mr. Bill (lack of female tiels, and they just bonded since birth). That being said, Mr. Bill helped to feed Monster, and when he fledged, took over and they fell in love. 

Cut to today. My husband and I were gone for 12 hours (work of course) and when I came home the baby's wing tip was bloody. The baby is a week old, and three birds have blood on their beaks. Daddy (who is currently sitting/feeding baby) Mr. Bill and Monster. I have been sitting next to the cage for about an hour and have observed Mommy and Daddy attending to the baby, and being great parents. I left to go to the bathroom, and there was Mr. Bill in the nest box, and Monster trying to get in. 

I separated Mr. Bill and Monster in the "time-out" cage for now. My theory is that Mr. Bill wants to be Momma, and was just a bit to rough, or Mr. Bill was giving baby too much attention and Monster tried to take out his 'competition'. 

Since the incident, I have put a very small dab of silver sulfadiazine 1% on the small wound, and Mommy and Daddy seem like they are avoiding that wing because the cream is on it. Like they know their human momma is trying to help. 

For good measure Pic 1: baby at 6 days old, pic 2: good parents, pic 3: Mr. Bill & Monster

Opinions? Advice?:grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The only advice I have is to keep Mr. Bill and Monster completely separated from the baby and the parents. It must have been one (or both) of them that injured the baby, unless the father did it, but I wouldn't think so.

Very cute pictures, by the way.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

I was wondering if having a roof on top of the box would at least conceal the baby from other birds? (I can see that there would be no entrance with the top being covered)


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Continue to keep an eye out; if the baby fails to beg for food mom or dad may nip them to get them to open their beaks. If this is going on there is typically something wrong with the chick that needs attending to, so be careful that the activities of your male tiels do not distract you from a possible problem with the baby. I recently helped a woman who had her hen sun conure literally bite the face off of and kill her chick for this reason, because the woman was feeding it in the box.


----------



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

every time we had a top for their nest, they either destroyed it, or knocked it off.

Good news, Mr. Bill & Monster are separated. The baby is thriving and its eyes should be opening soon.


----------



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

*pictures!*

Below are pictures of the baby, I am not seeing any pigment in the feathers yet. As of last night, the wings look like there may be a darker color in them, considering momma is a cinnamon pied, and daddy is a dominant pied.


----------

